# Question on the metal grate in the hopper on my Traeger.



## jayhawk714 (Apr 5, 2017)

I have a Traeger Bronson grill. Can anyone tell me what is the reason for the honeycomb shaped grate in the hopper. The only reason I can come up with is that Traeger wants to make harder to empty the hopper! :)





Thank you in advance.


----------



## bangster (Apr 5, 2017)

I like that on my Traeger Elite Renegade, I keep a wood shim on it for moving pellets around and out the dump door when I change flavors. I have only filled my hopper up once or twice over that grate for some extended smokes like the all night brisket.

I am guessing it is there to stop things from big things getting in there and problems with the auger. I see so many variations in even the same model, I have seen an Elite Renegade with bolts for hanging the add on front shelf, mine doesn't have it, most I see do not have the grate your refering to, but mine does.


----------



## jayhawk714 (Apr 7, 2017)

Thank you for your reply! I wish my Traeger had a dump door. The only way to empty the hopper on mine is to remove 4 small screws and take out the grate. I see no useful reason for this grate so it won't be going back in.


----------



## toysejr (Apr 7, 2017)

It's a safety feature to keep you from putting your fingers into the Auger ..

I removed mine so that I can stir the Pellets around to keep the auger fed. I have had it create a hole over the auger opening and cause the fire to go out when it ran out of pellets .


----------



## joe dierte (Apr 9, 2017)

I'm thinking about taking the grate out of my hopper as well.  Kind of a pain[emoji]128526[/emoji]


----------



## old sarge (Apr 10, 2017)

Safety is foremost because there is no cure for stupid. And all with God given common sense must pay the price.


----------



## toysejr (Apr 11, 2017)

old sarge said:


> Safety is foremost because there is no cure for stupid. And all with God given common sense must pay the price.


Very true Sarge ..


----------



## c45br (Apr 11, 2017)

Only one of the very good features and reasons I chose another brand is a hopper clean-out chute. Put a bucket under the chute, pull a knob. instantly empties the hopper. They did put the idiot grate in it though.


----------

